# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Lets Learn Polish

## ivanushki

To Address People: 
Pan - Mr/Man  Pani - Mrs/Woman  Panowie - Sirs/Men  Panie - Ladies/Women  Państwo - Mixed group 
Jak się nazywasz? What are you called (informally)
Jak (pan/pani) się nazywa? (Formal)
Czy mogę się przedstawić? - May I/Can I introduce myself
Nazywam się... - My name is... 
Present tense of regular 'AĆ' verbs:
Cztyać - To Read
(ja) czyt-am     (my) czyt-amy
(ty) czyt-asz     (wy) czyt-acie
(on) czyta -      (oni) czyt-ają 
More regular 'ać' verbs
Czekać (na), Poczekać - To wait
Kochać - To Love
Mieszkać - To Live
Odpoczywać, Odpocząć - To rest, Relax
Odwiedzać, Odwiedzić - To visit(people)
Oglądać - To watch
Pamiętać - To Remember
Płwać, Popłwać - To swim
Przepraszać - To Apologise
Rozmawiać, Porozmawiać - To talk, converse, chat
Nazywać się - To be called
Spotykać się, Spotkać się - To meet one another
Pytać się, Zapytać się - To inquire, ask
Znać się - To know one another
Opalać się, opalić się - To sunbathe 
PS: Only the imperfective verbs are the ones which follow the regular 'ać' pattern 
EG,
Jacek - Co robisz?
Marcin - (today)Dzisiaj będę odpoczwać i oglądać telewizję. 
Chcę się opalać - I want to sunbathe
Pawel i Marcin znają się - Pawel and MArcin know eachother

----------


## ivanushki

Accusative Case
-----------------------
TABLE
-------- 
MASC
Student - Studenta(animate)
Polak - Polaka(animate)
Pies - Psa(animate)
Hotel - Hotel
Pociąg - Pociąg 
Plural
Studenci - Student

----------


## Оля

Wow! I like it   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Lubimy uczyć się polskiego - We love learning polish

 We like learning Polish

----------


## Wowik

How do you prononce "ł"?
As hard "l" or very short "u"?

----------


## Оля

- Czy to jest krzesło? - Nie, to nie jest krzesło, to st

----------


## Vincent Tailors

These Polish words are so much similar to Russian's...

----------


## Оля

> These Polish words are so much similar to Russian's...

 Many Polish words are much similar to Russian's   ::  
P.S. Это, к тому же, моё "русское" произношение   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> How do you prononce "ł"?
> As hard "l" or very short "u"?

 Sounds almost like an English "w"?

----------


## Оля

> Sounds almost like an English "w"?

 Моя знакомая полька сказала - Да   ::

----------


## Wowik

[quote=Оля]- Czy to jest krzesło? - Nie, to nie jest krzesło, to st

----------


## kamka

Ola - your Polish sounds very good  ::  although you sort of, tiny little bit spoke it with a rather Russian than Polish intonation, but it's not very noticable  ::  
as for "ł", I'd say it's very much alike English "w". 
Wowik - Are you Polish, by any chance? You seem to be pretty advanced.  ::

----------


## Wowik

[quote=Оля] 

> Sounds almost like an English "w"?

 Моя знакомая полька сказала - Да   :: [/quote:2cx0z6qy]Говорят, что в сценическом произношении звучит твердое "L". Реально мне никогда не доводилось его услышать. 
Когда я был маленький, то по-русски не выговаривал 2 звука: "Л твёрдый" и "Р". "Л твёрдый" у меня звучал как раз на польскй манер.
А "Р" у меня до сих пор почти на французкий манер (грассирующий вариант).

----------


## kamka

[quote=Wowik] 

> Originally Posted by "Бармалей":2bplxgeh  Sounds almost like an English "w"?   Моя знакомая полька сказала - Да

 Говорят, что в сценическом произношении звучит твердое "L". Реально мне никогда не доводилось его услышать. 
Когда я был маленький, то по-русски не выговаривал 2 звука: "Л твёрдый" и "Р". "Л твёрдый" у меня звучал как раз на польскй манер.
А "Р" у меня до сих пор почти на французкий манер (грассирующий вариант).[/quote:2bplxgeh]
you're quite right, there is such thing as "sceniczne ł", and it is pronounced like Russian л, it's not very common though, and mostly used by elder people, especially actors. I don't think I've ever heard anyone younger than 60 use it.

----------


## Wowik

> Wowik - Are you Polish, by any chance? You seem to be pretty advanced.

 My mother is from belorussian polish family. 
Jak treba czytać "się"? 
Ma babcia czytała "сен" a nie "шен". 
Czy to jest możliwą formą?
Czy to jest dialect lub ma babcia zapomniła polski?

----------


## kamka

> Jak trzeba czytać "się"? 
> Ma* babcia czytała "сен" a nie "шен". 
> Czy to jest możliwą formą?
> Czy to jest dialekt?

 *lepiej powiedzieć "moją"; "mą" jest, oczywiście, poprawne gramatycznie, ale brzmi dość g

----------


## Wowik

> "się"wymawia się zawsze jako "сен", tzn. zmiękczone "s", nie jak "sz".

 I see. So my grandmother was right. But in many places I see transcription "шен" or even "ще" .

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  "się"wymawia się zawsze jako "сен", tzn. zmiękczone "s", nie jak "sz".   I see. So my grandmother was right. But in many places I see transcription "шен" or even "ще" .

 hmm, I guess I could say "ще" is pretty close to the truth, only pronounced a bit shorter. I'm going to have an access to a computer with a mic later today, so I"ll just record it, it's way easier when you hear it.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by kamka  "się"wymawia się zawsze jako "сен", tzn. zmiękczone "s", nie jak "sz".   I see. So my grandmother was right. But in many places I see transcription "шен" or even "ще" .   hmm, I guess I could say "ще" is pretty close to the truth, only pronounced a bit shorter. I'm going to have an access to a computer with a mic later today, so I"ll just record it, it's way easier when you hear it.

 I found many Polish words with sound files on this page: http://www.travel-market.ru/dictionary/polish.asp 
But I now at work and cannot listen it  ::

----------


## Оля

> I found many Polish words with sound files on this page: http://www.travel-market.ru/dictionary/polish.asp

 О, а я была там!   ::

----------


## Wowik

Pr

----------


## kamka

not sure if it works properly, hope it does, and it's just my computer freaking out  ::

----------


## kamka

[quote=Wowik]Pr

----------


## Wowik

> "kaby" must be some sort of a dialect

  Yes. It's from Belorussian.   
But how else we can modify"żołądeczek/żołądek" to fit a rhyme? 
Żeby nie ten żołądzek 
już miał by złoty kożuszek!

----------


## Wowik

> not sure if it works properly, hope it does, and it's just my computer freaking out

 Very low sound level. I increase volume in several times.
But I can't understand anything  ::  
Są ... się?? ... się Kamko. 
Or is it
się 185? 
As a file name?

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  not sure if it works properly, hope it does, and it's just my computer freaking out    Very low sound level. I increase volume in several times.
> But I can't understand anything  
> Są ... się?? ... się Kamko. 
> Or is it
> się 185? 
> As a file name?

 dang, stupid mic :/
I was saying "się; sp

----------


## Wowik

[quote=kamka]I was saying "się; sp

----------


## kamka

[quote=Wowik][quote=kamka]I was saying "się; sp

----------


## Wowik

I decrease speed in two times.

----------


## Оля

Wowik, ты прикалываешься?   ::

----------


## Wowik

Normal speed. 
I think it sounds like Ш in "Шесть" not in "Шар". 
It is not clear Russian Ш. It is something between C and Ш. But it is closer to Ш (even not Щ). But if my memory doesn't fail me my gradnmather read almost clear "Сь".

----------


## Wowik

> Wowik, ты прикалываешься?

 Я в электричке еду и под рукой нет подходящего редактора, чтобы уменьшить скорость не в два раза, а процентов на 25.

----------


## Оля

А ты не мог бы написать, что ты там произносишь?

----------


## Wowik

> А ты не мог бы написать, что ты там произносишь?

 Так это kamka произносит. Я просто её файл причесал, что бы лучше слышать.
[quote=kamka]I was saying "się; sp

----------


## kamka

Wowik, I don't understand why, but when you spoke just "się" it didn't sound right, but when you spoke it together with the verbs - it was just fine.  What's the deal?  ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Wowik, I don't understand why, but when *you spoke* just "się" it didn't sound right, but when you spoke it together with the verbs - it was just fine.  What's the deal?

 Why me? This is not me! This is you! One file is with with two-times descreased speed. Another with normal ::  
Я в субботу доберусь до микрофона - почитаю чего-нибудь из Лема.

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  Wowik, I don't understand why, but when *you spoke* just "się" it didn't sound right, but when you spoke it together with the verbs - it was just fine.  What's the deal?     Why me? This is not me! This is you! One file is with with two-times descreased speed. Another with normal 
> Я в субботу доберусь до микрофона - почитаю чего-нибудь из Лема.

  :: 
ok then, my "się" doesn't sound right with two-times decreased speed  ::  'cause it REALLY sounded weird. 
oh my, stupid me  ::

----------


## Wowik

While I was trying to record something like "Dzień dobry!" my 3-years-old son came and said: "День добрый!" So it is his voice:

----------


## Wowik

And now it's my sad voice: "Dzień dobry!"

----------


## Culturist

You really helped me having done that; because, in future, I will merely have to enquire the correctness of a list with similar phrases being half as long as that one posted here.  
Thank you

----------


## Оля

Я тоже "Dzień dobry" записала   ::

----------


## kamka

just wanted to put my 2 cents, if that's ok with you guys :P  ::  
the kid sounds adorable, aw <33  ::  
and Ola, apart for the intonation it was pretty much perfect to my ear  ::  
As for Wowik, you sound ('cause it was you this time, right?  ::  j/k) as if you spoke dżeń dobry. "dz" sounds pretty much like palatalized "д", a tiny bit less soft perhaps.

----------

